# Busy day



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

After having such a fun play day at Angie's I got busy today and made this goat coat. Angie and I couldn't figure out what this material would be good for and I thought of goat coats. Sure enough, works good and he was only born yesterday so he needs it! Just as long as he doesn't decide to try and eat the flowers off it it will work!










Made this one for Jerry the Cavy too!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You have been busy. I'm working on shortening a full length coat for a family friend.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have to ask, what's a cavy? Is this a dumb question? Jerry doesn't look like a goat.
Oh, BTW, nice coats.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Them are soooo cute.. Might have to snag a pattern for MINI doxies from ya!!  lol Mine HATE HATE HATE the sweaters that my dads wife crochet'd them...


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

How cute. I never knew baby goats wear coats like dogs do.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Baby goat is adorable. I'd like to know what a cavy is,too. LOL


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

That cavy looks like a cross b/t a nutria & a Key deer! Just kidding. I think it's it's own species & might be from South Am.???? The little coats are precious.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Those coats are adorable and the animals don't seem to mind at all. LOL
Oh yes, what is a cavy? Inquiring minds want to know.

Elaine


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

A cavy is a South American rodent related to guinea pigs except larger, they weigh in at about 5 lbs and are about 20" long. They are very affectionate and love to be held and talked to. They make the funniest little grunts when you hold them, they do this when they are happy. They can be litter box trained and are very social animals. Jerry loves to go for walks on a leash and is very popular at the petting zoo my friend runs.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

cc you sure are productive. I can't seem to get started on anything other than trying to get this house and my "sewing studio" finished. Maybe one day! I love the one on the baby goat. Debbie was asking me about the harnesses and collars last night. Wanted to make sure I told you collars to go with the harnesses.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Fae said:


> cc you sure are productive. I can't seem to get started on anything other than trying to get this house and my "sewing studio" finished. Maybe one day! I love the one on the baby goat. Debbie was asking me about the harnesses and collars last night. Wanted to make sure I told you collars to go with the harnesses.


Fae, they should be there by now, halters and collars.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

cc said:


> A cavy is a South American rodent related to guinea pigs except larger, they weigh in at about 5 lbs and are about 20" long. They are very affectionate and love to be held and talked to. They make the funniest little grunts when you hold them, they do this when they are happy. They can be litter box trained and are very social animals. Jerry loves to go for walks on a leash and is very popular at the petting zoo my friend runs.


I've never heard of them before. Quiet different looking!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, different is one way to put it but they really are sweet!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL priceless!


----------

